

.tv domains are sinking - rfreytag
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/dave-burdick/godaddy-wants-you-to-know_b_194077.html

======
wccrawford
Completely misleading title.

The island of Tuvali isn't 'sinking'. The ocean is rising, and it has been
destroying it. The domain has nothing at all to do with this, other than
GoDaddy choosing to tell everyone who looks into a .tv domain about this fact.

